# error in building x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine



## shaoxuan (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

I encountered an error when building x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine ports:


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine
# make install                                
===>  Installing for gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1       
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on package: qt4-gui>=4.4.3 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/etc/mtree/BSD.gnome.dist - found                                                                        
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: esd.2 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: gconf-2.4 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: gnomevfs-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: art_lgpl_2.5 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: bonobo-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: bonoboui-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: glade-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: gnome-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: gnomecanvas-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: IDL-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: ORBit-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_1 depends on shared library: konq.7 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine already installed
usage: mtree [-LPUcdeinqruxw] [-f spec] [-f spec] [-K key] [-k key] [-p path] [-s seed]
        [-X excludes]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine.
#
```

Nothing seems wrong, what's the problem? Thanks,

Shao


----------



## shaoxuan (May 18, 2009)

my system:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD pcbsd 7.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #12: Fri Apr 17 15:37:58 EDT 2009     root@pcbsdx32-7:/usr/obj/pcbsd-build71/cvs/7.1-src/sys/PCBSD  i386
#
```


----------



## Grey_Ash (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm, getting this too in 8.0-RELEASE.


----------



## Grey_Ash (Jan 10, 2010)

Grey_Ash said:
			
		

> Hmmm, getting this too in 8.0-RELEASE.



Eventually I did "make config" and deselected the only option.
Seemed to install it ok.


----------

